# my former pastors church plant



## Repre5entYHWH (Jul 6, 2009)

hmmm missed it by that much .... 

he was a calvinist too.... 

[video=youtube;PjAlD6Rs9lY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjAlD6Rs9lY[/video]


----------



## Wayne (Jul 6, 2009)

Tom in the Box will be all over this.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 6, 2009)

Sigh. If it's just about loving people then it's a waste. Go home. I hope they cut his words short in that byte.


----------



## KSon (Jul 6, 2009)

"The barroom atmosphere..."

Next.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Jul 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Sigh. If it's just about loving people then it's a waste. Go home. I hope they cut his words short in that byte.



i think they did he's a very orthodox guy he was very edifying to me ... it's just the nature of the slippery slope of the NPW.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 6, 2009)

NPW?

_New Presbyterian Worship_ ?

or

_Nominal Presbyterian Worship_ ?


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2009)

Which is worse - dogs barking during the service, or the clapping?


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> Which is worse - dogs barking during the service, or the clapping?



There are many things wrong with this church I perceive from watching the clip, but what's wrong with clapping?

"Oh clap your hands, all you nations. Shout to God with the voice of triumph!" -Psalms 47:1 (WEB)


----------



## Wayne (Jul 6, 2009)

Clapping is over on aisle #9 :

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/what-rpws-rationale-regarding-50383/


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Clapping is over on aisle #9 :
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/what-rpws-rationale-regarding-50383/



I knew someone would quote RPW. I still haven't read up on it, but what I've seen mentioned here in passing doesn't seem to go with scripture. But carry on, sorry I brought that up.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 6, 2009)

No, it's just an attempt at humor, as your previous post on clapping brought to mind that thread, which itself has turned mostly to a discussion of whethre clapping is appropriate in worship.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2009)

Jake said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Which is worse - dogs barking during the service, or the clapping?
> ...



A performance doesn't belong in a worship service, so applause for a performance isn't appropriate, either. 

You do know why every Presbyterian church should have ceiling fans, don't you?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 7, 2009)




----------

